# Moderator Reviews Are In



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey guys I just finished the reviews this month for the moderators. These reviews are taken from personal PMs I recieved from members and what I have personally seen myself. If your name does not appear on the list, that means you were not active enough and have been given a second chance for now.

Childawg - 3/5

You are doing okay. The only thing you have been slipping on is the inconsistency of the contests in which you were assigned to organize. 75 percent of members also said that "He should get his head out of his ass!".

Joedizzlemps - 4/5

Outstanding job this term. Your work in the hobby forums and your sense of nuetrality has won the hearts of many members. Keep up the good work, The only concern for you came from Johnny Zanni in which he stated "He needs to STFU.".

Piranha Teach/ Guru - 3/5

See Childawg. 90 percent of members think you and him are the same person. Get your head out of your bottom and into the game.

RedneckR0nin - 1/5

The stunt you pulled few weeks ago has alienated you from the 78 percent of your followers. The majority of the complaints I get from you are "Why is he a Mod?", "Is he a Mod?", "I guess they will let anyone in these days.". You get one point for doing a lot of work for the forum behind the scenes. Get your head out of your ass.

back_51 - 2/5

Many members consider you the "lounge whore of moderators". Your bald. You are inconsistent. Get your head some hair.

hyphen - 0/5

No explanation required. Get your head out of your rear.

ksls - 3/5

Good work in the hobby forums but your lounge moderating skills need a serious tune up. Get your head a deep conditioning and maybe a few curls, there so in right now.

CLUSTER ONE - 4/5

Excellent job in the piranha sections and lounge. You are well liked and recieved in all sections of the site.

Feel free to add your thoughts, comments, and opinions guys.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

imma wait for the comments on this one. hopefully it will be good lol but this is interesting to say the least.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

ratings were way to high, someone is brown nose'n


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> back_51 - 2/5
> 
> Many members consider you the "lounge whore of moderators". Your bald. You are inconsistent. Get your head some hair.


Is this true, b_ack51? If it is...I'm afraid I'm gonna have to defriend you on my PS3 friends list...sorry.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > back_51 - 2/5
> >
> > Many members consider you the "lounge whore of moderators". Your bald. You are inconsistent. Get your head some hair.
> 
> ...


Yes it's true. He is bald.
And he doesn't just shave his head!









You haven't reviewed Grosse Gurke.
You have to give him an extra point for still having most of his mental faculties at his advanced age.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

These are your personal reviews, DT? I've noticed slightly different statistics in the general population.....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

There's a whole lot of heads up asses in this thread.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> There's a whole lot of heads up asses in this thread.


There does seem to be a trend emerging.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pulls head out of his ass*

WHAT?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> There's a whole lot of heads up asses in this thread.


It is always about the ass with DT


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> There's a whole lot of heads up asses in this thread.


There does seem to be a trend emerging.
[/quote]

my thoughts exactly.

also you gave ksls some grooming advice. maybe that should of been directed at some of the male moderaters instead considering they are looking less than presentable.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> > back_51 - 2/5
> >
> > Many members consider you the "lounge whore of moderators". Your bald. You are inconsistent. Get your head some hair.
> 
> ...


Yes it's true. He is bald.
And he doesn't just shave his head!









You haven't reviewed Grosse Gurke.
You have to give him an extra point for still having most of his mental faculties at his advanced age.








[/quote]

That's it, I'm installing new locks on the doors and putting up blinds and curtains on the windows you sick sick man.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

[email protected]° said:


> There's a whole lot of heads up asses in this thread.


*It is always about the ass with DT*
[/quote]

That's the only trend that I've been noticing. ROFL


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> Hey guys I just finished the reviews this month for the moderators. These reviews are taken from personal PMs I recieved from members and what I have personally seen myself. If your name does not appear on the list, that means you were not active enough and have been given a second chance for now.
> 
> Childawg - 3/5
> 
> ...


Thank god I thought it was a 0/5 for me this year!


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

What would it take to make Danny Tanner a moderator?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

For himself or someone that favors him to buy the website!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> For himself or someone that favors him to buy the website!


I will put in $5


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> For himself or someone that favors him to buy the website!


I will put in $5
[/quote]

Gotta pitch a hellva lot more than that!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

outo f curiosity if someone did want to buy the site how much is it roughly worth??


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea im curios too lol


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/2cevchj


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The sites worth 1100 according to maknwars link, and rakes in 2 dollars per day! and the domain expires in 2014.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

one site said $20,000 and another said $3,000.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

im the most hated...again. nothing new to see here, move along.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

im confused. is this DT's reviews??? or did people actually submit what they thought?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Inflade said:


> im confused. is this DT's reviews??? or did people actually submit what they thought?


You didnt vote?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Stop the presses hold on hold on Inflade didn't vote so that could sway the whole results!



maknwar said:


> one site said $20,000 and another said $3,000.


One I used said it was worth 248 bucks!!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i guess i missed that lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I'll gladly take the place of hyphen. Where do I fill out an app?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow, just got a vote down on my rep cuz I missed a voting thread??


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Inflade said:


> Wow, just got a vote down on my rep cuz I missed a voting thread??


No man I highly doubt it, people spam them so most don't even pay attention to them!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Inflade said:


> Wow, just got a vote down on my rep cuz I missed a voting thread??


There was no voting thread. Now what was the real reason why you lost a rep point?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I agree with the stats! But By far the best mod was AK!

The way I see it is, Boot RNR and replace him with DT and myself. Not saying that it will take two people to replace him cause we all know it wouldnt. We lived without him as Mod when he thought he could do better on PiranahaCove. But as expected he came running back with his tail between his legs and GG gave his Mod rights back... Guess RNR can suck some serious cyber c*ck.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Mikhailovich said:


> I agree with the stats! But By far the best mod was AK!
> 
> The way I see it is, Boot RNR and replace him with DT and myself. Not saying that it will take two people to replace him cause we all know it wouldnt. We lived without him as Mod when he thought he could do better on PiranahaCove. But as expected he came running back with his tail between his legs and GG gave him his rights back because he can suck good cyber c*ck.


Some people are so far behind they actually think they are leading!!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I agree with the stats! But By far the best mod was AK!
> 
> The way I see it is, Boot RNR and replace him with DT and myself. Not saying that it will take two people to replace him cause we all know it wouldnt. We lived without him as Mod when he thought he could do better on PiranahaCove. But as expected he came running back with his tail between his legs and GG gave him his rights back because he can suck good cyber c*ck.


Some people are so far behind they actually think they are leading!!








[/quote]
go back to Piranha cove


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Mikhailovich said:


> I agree with the stats! But By far the best mod was AK!
> 
> The way I see it is, Boot RNR and replace him with DT and myself. Not saying that it will take two people to replace him cause we all know it wouldnt. We lived without him as Mod when he thought he could do better on PiranahaCove. But as expected he came running back with his tail between his legs and GG gave him his rights back because he can suck good cyber c*ck.


Some people are so far behind they actually think they are leading!!








[/quote]
go back to Piranha cove
[/quote]

YES SIR!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Mikhailovich said:


> I agree with the stats! But By far the best mod was AK!
> 
> The way I see it is, Boot RNR and replace him with DT and myself. Not saying that it will take two people to replace him cause we all know it wouldnt. We lived without him as Mod when he thought he could do better on PiranahaCove. But as expected he came running back with his tail between his legs and GG gave his Mod rights back... Guess RNR can suck some serious cyber c*ck.


Wow...lets everyone relax and just enjoy ourselves.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Piranha Cove? Aren't they pretty much our land fill?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Piranha Cove? Aren't they pretty much our land fill?


not even but just a different atmosphere, solely hobby no lounge!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Piranha Cove? Aren't they pretty much our land fill?


not even but just a different atmosphere, solely hobby no lounge!!
[/quote]

Its a shame though that the top posters there last time I checked were me, RnR and Bruner lmao with about 3 posts a day.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Piranha Cove? Aren't they pretty much our land fill?


not even but just a different atmosphere, solely hobby no lounge!!
[/quote]

Its a shame though that the top posters there last time I checked were me, RnR and Bruner lmao with about 3 posts a day.
[/quote]

wow you guys only posted 3 times a day? What was wrong with you guys?


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

Website Value : $1,946.49

Website Page Views : 888
Website Daily Ad-Revenue : $2.67
Alexa Rank : 1,238,124
Alexa Links in : 46
Alexa Load Time : 9.129 seconds


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

maknwar said:


> Piranha Cove? Aren't they pretty much our land fill?


not even but just a different atmosphere, solely hobby no lounge!!
[/quote]

Its a shame though that the top posters there last time I checked were me, RnR and Bruner lmao with about 3 posts a day.
[/quote]

wow you guys only posted 3 times a day? What was wrong with you guys?








[/quote]

Its not us lol. Its just not very active there. To get 3+ posts a day you would need to answer your own posts

Or bump threads that at 7-8 months old.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

blast from the past


----------

